

Rate my Viral App: Fly Like a G6 - yosho
http://flylikeagsix.com/hackernews

======
yosho
This was a fun little app that I built in 6 hours on a Sunday. Add your own
text after the domain URL and it'll appear on the G6 Plane.

The App was built using rails and rmagick, the image manipulation actually
took a lot longer than expected but I'm pretty happy with the results. I even
added subtle things like having the windows overlay the text.

Anyway tell me what you think? And yes, I do realize the irony of posting a
rate my viral app but I'm really curious for feedback. Thanks! :)

Edit: I'll also post my traffic results in a blog post later on if people are
interested in the results.

------
jwu711
Not a big fan of the song starting when I hit the page. Probably should have
noted that beforehand ...

It's an interesting campaign, but I'm not sure how this is supposed to benefit
your site, do you expect everyone to embed it?

------
nightinmotion
Love the song, and it's an interesting campaign. I like the inspiration from
TechCrunch. It would've been cool to add some paint colors to it as well. I'm
quite interested to see the traffic charts. What would you consider viral?

